# Dark messiah might and magic wont work....



## Andrej_Theman (Nov 6, 2009)

I dont know what the problem is when I try to play MM first the screen turns black for several minutes (thats because of the loading witch btw is extreamly slow, I'v played it on a nother PC a year or two ago and that PC was much slower then mine with {I think it was on Windows XP} im useing windows 7 if that might be the problem)... as i was saying once it loads the picture is "shreded" it clears out after i do alt+tab and when i am playing and enter a nother chapter the loading is very slow and once it nears the end the screen turns black and the game gets stuck. If I alt+tab when the screen is black it shows an error (Engine Error of some sorts it said it has to do something with the memory but I didn't realy see it...) well I hope u can help me with this its very annoying...)


----------



## mtaki (Jan 28, 2008)

What happens if you ran it in XP compatibility mode?


----------



## Andrej_Theman (Nov 6, 2009)

Same thing


----------



## mtaki (Jan 28, 2008)

First make sure that you use the latest directx & video divers and that your game is patched up to the newest version.

EDIT:
Also try this fix


----------



## Andrej_Theman (Nov 6, 2009)

Damn patched it to the newest version now it wont eaven start I used patches from official web site ... but now it wont eaven start the game is sais dark messiah might and magic has stopped working... when i click show detailed information it shows this Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	mm.exe
Application Version:	0.0.0.0
Application Timestamp:	45211f69
Fault Module Name:	engine.dll
Fault Module Version:	0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp:	456c5bb0
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	002367c0
OS Version:	6.1.7068.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	cb82
Additional Information 2:	cb8277978ed3d77334cda39cd5d845a1
Additional Information 3:	2224
Additional Information 4:	2224c9eb4c950e928a9138517d93c7a1

ive tried tweaking my video options the first time i saw the screen was all torn up it did work but thats not realy the problem the problem was that i couldend load the chapthers afther 80% of the loading finishes the screen turnes black and the game crashes (but now the game wont eaven start) 
thats after I patched it*


----------



## mtaki (Jan 28, 2008)

Have you installed the latest video drivers?


----------



## Andrej_Theman (Nov 6, 2009)

i dont believe this has anything to do with the video drivers... the game doesnt even start i just try to start and after a sec. or two is shows that it has stoped working and asks me do i wish to close, debug or look for a solution online ... i will upgrade my drivers doh but i dont believe it will do anything if i cant get the game started


----------



## mtaki (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't think what you are saying holds true. I couldn't get Oblivion to start until I updated my video drivers. 

By the looks of it many people are having problems with DMoM not just on windows 7 but also on Vista, so I guess its the developer's fault for releasing it with so many bugs.


----------

